# I'm my own personal rescue org... or.... the strays find me



## Doohickie (Nov 16, 2017)

We currently have four pets. Each of them were strays off the street. Prior to that we had another stray, an adoption from an older couple who was no longer able to take care of their older dog, and a couple more traditional adoptions from the pound.

Currently we have Cookie the beagle mix. She's at the short, stumpy, portly end of the range which makes us think she's got some Basset in her. She's 12 now.










Next up is Winston. He's 7. We think he's some kind of shepherd/hound mix. He's about 70 pounds and is the best dog ever (don't tell the others).










The next one to invade our home was George. He was a stray cat living under one of the portables where my wife teaches. She started feeding him and when the weather got cold she brought him home. He does fine with a house full of dogs, having lived on the streets ("I will CUT YOU!") But if left alone he's a very chill cat.










Getting back on topic, our latest boarder is Zelda. She followed my wife home from a walk earlier this week. We still have signs posted in the neighborhood and online but I'm pretty sure she's been stray for a while. She's pretty skinny. Oddly, Winston often takes issue with new dogs but he totally accepted Zelda into the family. Her body type closely resembles Winston's, but she's much smaller (17" at the shoulder). I think she's some sort of terrier mix, but would be interested in what you think she might be.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Lucky animals! They look so happy. Winston does look like the best dog ever, such a wise look on his face. I'd guess that Zelda is a pit mix.


----------



## Doohickie (Nov 16, 2017)

Maybe she's a Mini-Pitty!


----------

